# belt light



## Swamp Star

On my AC 650v2 I somehow managed to trip the belt sensor when I took off the cover. I know there is supposed to be a black and a grey plug that can be swaped to reset it but I'll be ****ed if I can find um. I also seen where you can jump wires at the cdi box one is orange with green strip and one is grey. I have tried that with no luck. What else should I try? I am supposed to be on a ride this weekend and really want my Cat and my Grizz so my old lady will have a bike to ride to. I am at my wits end on figurin this out.


----------



## snickers

Swamp Star,
i found my plugs right below the shifter zip tied to the frame behind the plastic on my brute 650, you might look there.

Good Luck


----------



## phreebsd

I pulled this from the manual for you.
looks to be under the seat?


----------



## C_Holland

snickers said:


> Swamp Star,
> i found my plugs right below the shifter zip tied to the frame behind the plastic on my brute 650, you might look there.
> 
> Good Luck


this is where I found mine as well.


----------



## Swamp Star

Thanks guys. 

Thats where I tried the old Paper clip deal but I guess I need to jump all four of them. Pree you are THA MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Blackie

hmm


----------

